# To Part Out Or Modify



## Toysinthehood (Sep 1, 2016)

Hello all, 

Zach here. I have a need for some advice. I recently bought a Model 830 for $350, with a good bed, headstock, collet closer, turret, collets and a model 825 headstock as well as a plain apron. The model 830, isn't too compatible with any screwcutting features. I was hoping to rebuild and add a qcgb as well as a leadscrew obviously and auto apron. The gearing is good. Should I just part it out? Scott told me it would be extremely hard to modify it.

Thank


----------



## Mikinvt (Sep 2, 2016)

Toysinthehood said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Zach here. I have a need for some advice. I recently bought a Model 830 for $350, with a good bed, headstock, collet closer, turret, collets and a model 825 headstock as well as a plain apron. The model 830, isn't too compatible with any screwcutting features. I was hoping to rebuild and add a qcgb as well as a leadscrew obviously and auto apron. The gearing is good. Should I just part it out? Scott told me it would be extremely hard to modify it.
> 
> Thank


Why not sell it complete?  If it is all there you could put it on ebay and get a decent price for it.  Then get a lathe you want.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Sep 2, 2016)

The 830 was sold as a manual screw machine, with no power feed anything.   If it's complete I would sell it as-is, you can probably get significantly more than you paid for it.    The extra parts (825 headstock and plain apron) you can part out.   In my opinion parting out a complete vintage machine is ethically questionable.  Obviously it's your machine so you can do what you want with it.


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 2, 2016)

I'm inclined to agree with Rich & Mik.  However, if an 820 or 825 is on your acceptable list, I would first check one thing.  The significant subassemblies of an engine lathe are bed, headstock, carriage (and apron), QCGB and tailstock.  From comparison of the photographs and descriptions in the file Logan Specs 200-955 that I just uploaded into DOWNLOADS, the differences between the 820 and 825 appear to be only the legs or cabinet (and drive components associated therewith).  The headstock on the 820 and 830 appear to be the same.  Except that I can't tell whether the 830 headstock is already drilled and tapped for QCGB.  The QCGB on the 820 and 825 appear to be the same.  You should check somehow the bed part numbers and the headstock part numbers on the 820 and 830.  If they are the same (bed and headstock already drilled and tapped for necessary additions), then converting an 830 to an 820 is just a parts chase.  If the bed and headstock on the 830 are not already drilled and tapped for the leadscrew and QCGB, then you should sell the 830 complete because as Scott said, conversion would be difficult.  And I assume that Scott isn't giving away copies of original drawings which makes it even more difficult.


----------



## Toysinthehood (Sep 2, 2016)

It is missing the dual toolpost, top belt cover and motor. I really don't want to part it out, however I thought it would bring more money that way. I figured local pickup wouldn't bring much attention on eBay. I really like the look of it, most of the paint is even in good condition. It was from Forsland Pump & Machinery, a place down the street from where I used to live.


----------



## Toysinthehood (Sep 2, 2016)

wa5cab said:


> I'm inclined to agree with Rich & Mik.  However, if an 820 or 825 is on your acceptable list, I would first check one thing.  The significant subassemblies of an engine lathe are bed, headstock, carriage (and apron), QCGB and tailstock.  From comparison of the photographs and descriptions in the file Logan Specs 200-955 that I just uploaded into DOWNLOADS, the differences between the 820 and 825 appear to be only the legs or cabinet (and drive components associated therewith).  The headstock on the 820 and 830 appear to be the same.  Except that I can't tell whether the 830 headstock is already drilled and tapped for QCGB.  The QCGB on the 820 and 825 appear to be the same.  You should check somehow the bed part numbers and the headstock part numbers on the 820 and 830.  If they are the same (bed and headstock already drilled and tapped for necessary additions), then converting an 830 to an 820 is just a parts chase.  If the bed and headstock on the 830 are not already drilled and tapped for the leadscrew and QCGB, then you should sell the 830 complete because as Scott said, conversion would be difficult.  And I assume that Scott isn't giving away copies of original drawings which makes it even more difficult.


It does have drilled and tapped holes for the leadscrew. The headstock apparently isn't and can't be...I'll re-read what Scott said. The 825 was fitted with change gears and has an underdrive belt system. This is really helpful though, I need to check the specs, thanks for uploading tbem!


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 2, 2016)

You're welcome.  I thought I had already done that.  But when looking earlier to see what the significant differences between the various 800 Series models were, discovered that I must have just dreamed it.  I have some more individual model spec sheets that I need to check and maybe add to the 200-955 file.  But I think all are above 1000.


----------



## Toysinthehood (Sep 2, 2016)

A couple of pictures of it sitting in my garage...


----------



## CluelessNewB (Sep 2, 2016)

So legs, pan,  and rear drive assembly are also AWOL?    I guess that custom thing on the end is some sort of indexing device?  It looks like it has parts of the "Logan Bar Feed" which is probably rather rare.   The top belt cover looks more like something from a Wards lathe rather than what is shown in the catalog for the 830.


----------



## Toysinthehood (Sep 2, 2016)

Has the rear drive, I'm just not too familiar with uploading rules. So I didn't post all of the pictures. The top cover is missing, I think that belongs too the 825. It might be yet another machine in the mix.  I think most of the bar feed is there, it might be missing the extra pole on the end, it has one and the ratchet assembly deal. It is missing the pan and legs. The bed is labled as #27825. The indexing thing...I don't know. I took it off but I'm not sure what it was used for as there are several weird weird combinations. 2 holes for 90 degrees, 8 and nine and 11? I think anyways. It has been a week. I'm not sure how to get the take up nut off to remove the collett closer, seeing how the spring loaded teeth cover the nut itself. I had to use a hose clamp to remove the one on the 825. Do you think I should reassemble and list or should leave it as is, unassembled and uncleaned? I don't know if there are any guides on the form for listing on ebay. So far any cleaning I've done on bare metal has been brasso and 0000 steel wool.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Sep 2, 2016)

The top belt cover on the 820 (and I assume the 830) is also part of the mechanism for tightening the the flat belt.   When you open the cover it releases the belt tension so you can change speeds.   I believe you may be correct, that belt cover belongs with the 825 headstock since the 825 was a cabinet model with the drive below.  

Personally the disassembled machine is much easier to move but it may scare away some buyers.


----------

